# wouldn't it be cool if...



## creature (Sep 9, 2016)

the pubicans realized how badly they fucked up, & changed sanders to their nominee...?


----------



## best guess (Sep 15, 2016)

Wouldn't it be cool if the day before the election, every US citizen realized that choosing a new master every few years doesn't make you any less a slave, and on election day nobody showed up to the polls, and instead came together and demanded a better, more transparent form of government?


----------



## creature (Sep 16, 2016)

jefferson said a revolution every 25 years.. seems about right..


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 16, 2016)

..If Jill Stein and Gary Johnson could at least debate?

Sanders v Ron Paul would have been a good election year! And how bout Ralph Nader? Ralph is in his 80s, had a stroke and he's more fit than Hillary. I'd love to see those old guys come back and run every election long as they can still stand. So many capable people yet it's more fake, sociopathic, sold out fuckers every time. How many career politicians have there been just between the Kennedy, Clinton and Bush families? How bout a president with a different last name now!?

As it is I'm hoping Trump will win. <gasp> And yes, I've heard or read his statements about protestors and torture and wall etc, etc.

The Clintons are criminal, insiders. Trump is dangerous enough to fuck the GOP, the establishment, possibly the country itself, yet his stance on Russia is surprisingly sane and I think economically the US would be much better off than under Clinton.

Hillary is a closet psychopath and known criminal while Trump is a known narcissist and an asshole. Trump could possibly bring some questionable change about, but Clinton is continued corruption.

Trump is the closest thing to a revolution I can see in the foreseeable future and I mean this only because he is as close to an outsider as we can get in the white house this election. I do believe he is the better of the two major options. I'd vote for Sanders, but that isnt on the table. Won't be voting again, but hope Hillary does not win.


----------

